# Info on Tagus amps



## pressman

Anyone know anything about these Canadian made (?) amps?


----------



## ALECAPS

*Re-tagus amps*

my name is al petrolia and i worked at the TAGUS AMP CO. in 1973 building the 2-15 cabs wood shop section. the amp head the B-8000 -200 watt head had gone through a few changes in tone design. i had a little in put being a bassist, the amp sounded like a traynor of that time but i had said the amp needed more depth, roundness of tone and way more warmth! like an ampeg.the co. was located in the T.O. area and in the begining the amp & cabs were coverd in black vinyl, and tried out at THE SPARLING & MAURICE music store on wilson ave. in downsview. at that time BILL SPARLING had said " nice stuff" but it looks like every thing else! so came the change of colour to BLUE VINYL covering. i was there for about six months or so and left to play music full time; so i don't know how long they stayed in business after that. i am surprised thought, that amp is still out there ! JUST REMEMBERING a bit more cool stuff i also had the privelage of meeting the BASSIST for GORDON LIGHTFOOT when the tune SUNDOWN was on the charts. he came to the shop to try out the B-8000 and 2-15 CAB. i don't know if he ever owned one?


----------



## Milkman

I remember jamming with guys who had Tagus amps. 

Seems to me they were covered in blue vinyl.

I don't remember much beyond that.


----------



## Mooh

I believe we used to rent them, maybe from Bellone's or the Carpenter Shop, or...oh crap, what was the name of the shop in Sarnia in the '70s? Other than that my memory fails me.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## parkhead

humber college had a bunch in thier music department ... other canadian amp builders included vibration technology, pineco, signet out of hamilton 
and p.a.s.


----------



## keefsdad

I had an "Imperial Cobra Mark II" in the sixties, still love that name. About a 20 watt tube amp with a 1-15 cabinet with a Jenson in it. Not bad at all.


----------



## Frenchy

All I know is that they come from Ontario and look like this...








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Not a bad amp....


----------



## Mr Yerp

"*my name is al petrolia and I worked at the TAGUS AMP CO*."
Hi Al,I don't remember any of the staff there, but I tried the guitar head prototype for a while, as my friend's had the warehouse next door to you guys. They were making fiberglass van roof extensions. The prototype sounded great, but the production model (100 watts, 2 4x12 cabs) didn't sound the same at all. Loved the blue vinyl at the time...


----------



## tjokm12345

*Re: Re-tagus amps*

Hi Al, loved your post regarding your history with Tagus. I just recently acquired an RB5000 (4x10) in absolutely pristine condition. Just curious if you could provide me with any information or insight as to the history of the amp. Any information would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## greenmeanh1

*Re: Re-tagus amps*



tjokm12345 said:


> Hi Al, loved your post regarding your history with Tagus. I just recently acquired an RB5000 (4x10) in absolutely pristine condition. Just curious if you could provide me with any information or insight as to the history of the amp. Any information would be helpful, thanks.


Me too would like more info. I have two 4x12 Tagus cabs covered in white with black grills. Would love to find the matching head. I may sell them as well. What are they worth mint??
I cant attach pics for some reason


----------



## Thornton Davis

*Re: Re-tagus amps*

I bought my Tagus RB8000 4x10 Combo along with an Tagus 410 extension cabinet from Sparling-Maurice on Wilson Ave back in 74. Played my Stratocaster and an Ovation acoustic through it. For back then, it was a good rig.

TD


----------



## dcole

*Re: Re-tagus amps*

Any pictures?


----------



## Thornton Davis

*Re: Re-tagus amps*



dcole said:


> Any pictures?


Unfortunately no. I wasn't into cameras back then.

TD


----------



## PeteOHearn

Hello Folks:

What do you think the value of this amp would be right now?
I believe it's a Tagus Pro-115.
The Pots are pretty crusty, and it's cosmetically a 6.5 / 10


----------



## Chamai

there is not a lot of tagus amps out there. i had a 4x12 tagus cab that i paid 99 bucks for. very flat sounding speakers and not a lot of lows unless you are playing really loud. it was ok sounding. once in awhile you will see them for sale on cl
hard to say how much these things are worth. i would put it up on cl and ask for offers. i am sure a collector don't mind paying a bit more for it.


----------



## Henry Rolfe

Does anyone here know where I can find a Tagus RB8000 amp in good condition?


----------



## Henry Rolfe

My Dad owned a Tagus RB8000 amp. I loved that amp and jammed on it for years. Unfortunately, in 2003 I had a house fire and lost it to the flames. Since my Dad passed away last Sept, I've been trying to either replace it or hunt for a newer amp with similar tech specs. Does anyone have any idea what wattage or speakers this amp had? Any info would be wonderful, especially if someone knows where there's one still kicking around. Btw, bare in mind that I live on the west coast and these amps are almost unheard of.


----------



## greenmeanh1

I am tryintg to sell 2 of the 4x12 cabs in white. They are pretty much mint. What are they worth?? What kind of speakers were in the cabs.


----------



## Chamai

here is a tagus brochure back in the day. doesn't say which model speakers are in the cab.

it's hard to put a value on it. i bought mine for $99 bucks at long and mcquade and did a straight trade for a g major with someone on cl. it's an ok sounding cab. very flat sounding speakers. feels more like a PA speaker to be honest. to get some chest pounding bass, i had to play very loud. had my fun with it, but never cared for it much.

if you come across a collector, i would say $350 for the pair is fair. tagus is one of the lessor known brands. there wasn't really an amp in the brand that was memorable unlike traynor or garnet imo. hope it helps


----------



## Jeff Armstrong

Henry Rolfe said:


> Does anyone here know where I can find a Tagus RB8000 amp in good condition?


I have a Tagus R8000 amp + cab in 9/10 condition.




Henry Rolfe said:


> My Dad owned a Tagus RB8000 amp. I loved that amp and jammed on it for years. Unfortunately, in 2003 I had a house fire and lost it to the flames. Since my Dad passed away last Sept, I've been trying to either replace it or hunt for a newer amp with similar tech specs. Does anyone have any idea what wattage or speakers this amp had? Any info would be wonderful, especially if someone knows where there's one still kicking around. Btw, bare in mind that I live on the west coast and these amps are almost unheard of.


----------



## Kruptor

Jeff Armstrong said:


> I have a Tagus R8000 amp + cab in 9/10 condition.


Did you manage to sell your Amp and Cab, I have an R8000 with an S8124 (4x12" Celestion) all in great working order and no clue what it's worth today


----------



## Kruptor

Henry Rolfe said:


> My Dad owned a Tagus RB8000 amp. I loved that amp and jammed on it for years. Unfortunately, in 2003 I had a house fire and lost it to the flames. Since my Dad passed away last Sept, I've been trying to either replace it or hunt for a newer amp with similar tech specs. Does anyone have any idea what wattage or speakers this amp had? Any info would be wonderful, especially if someone knows where there's one still kicking around. Btw, bare in mind that I live on the west coast and these amps are almost unheard of.


Did you ever find a Tagus rig?


----------

